# How do I use the services of Amazon aStore and Spreadshirt



## edisonmax (Mar 26, 2009)

So basically how do i use a Tshirt vendor (spreadshirt, zazzle, etc) and a Amazon aStore (for the books i want to sell)??? Im assuming im going to need to use a shopping cart??

If a customer wants a book and a tshirt, there not going to want to go offsite to different places in order to purchase them. There gonna want to throw it in the shopping cart and pay for it in one payment and then thats it.

i know it might be getting complicated using two or more different vendors but some people must be doing it


----------



## liltam (Sep 3, 2008)

Do you mean you want to be a seller on Amazon Advantage?


----------



## edisonmax (Mar 26, 2009)

No i dont mean Amazon Advantage, I mean Amzon aStore, i want to earn a commision for specfic books that i want to promote..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> If a customer wants a book and a tshirt, there not going to want to go offsite to different places in order to purchase them. There gonna want to throw it in the shopping cart and pay for it in one payment and then thats it.


There's not really a way to integrate the two. They are 2 different type services.

You'd probably just have to create one site that links out to both of them.

I agree that people won't want to check out in two places, so you may want to think about promoting the two places separately. A site that promotes your t-shirts and stuff through zazzle/spreadshirt whereever and another site that promotes the books you want to recommend through amazon astore.

Or, if you have a site, say about fly fishing, and you have a lot of fly fishing t-shirt designs on Spreadshirt, and you have a fly fishing blog and fly fishing articles on the site, then in your navigation bar, one link would read "buy fly fishing books" and another link would read "buy fly fishing t-shirts" and they would just lead to the 2 separate places. I hope that makes some sense


----------

